

Google separates its mapping and commerce unit, Jeff Huber steps down - chaz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/14/4103682/google-separates-mapping-commerce-unit-jeff-huber-steps-down

======
pinaceae
is Google X something real or the retirement community within Google?

